# Humminbird PiranhaMax 230e PT



## Road-Fox (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

suche für dieses Gerät eine deutsche Betriebsanleitung.

wer kann helfen ?#c




Wer in der Herde geht, kann nur Ärschen folgen.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird PiranhaMax 230e PT*

Hallo,  weis ich nicht genau. Ich  hab ein Max 220 und dabei ist eine Gebrauchsanweisung für ein 210, 215, 220 und 240 also nicht das 230. Nützt Dir das trotzdem was?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## G.M.K. (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird PiranhaMax 230e PT*

Hallo, ich hätte da eine selbstgescannte PDF-Datei vom PiranhaMax 230. http://tinyurl.com/5u6n9nw
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. 

LG
Gerhard


----------



## Road-Fox (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird PiranhaMax 230e PT*

Hallo Gerhard,
Danke erstmal :m

Beschreibung passt nicht ganz genau, liegt wohl daran das mein Gerät auf dem neustem Stand ist (mein Weihnachtsgeschenk)
aber für mich altem Sack der es mit dem English nicht so drauf hat Super hilfreich.

Also Danke nochmal


----------



## neuerfisher (12. April 2013)

*AW: Humminbird PiranhaMax 230e PT*

Kann einer die Anleitung noch mal hochhalten bitte


----------

